# Why can't this happen to ME?!?!?



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

108 cases.... 6 per.... Yeah,... count me in.









Texas Couple Buys Surplus Military Gun Case, Finds a Dozen M16s Inside


A Houston, Texas, couple was stunned to find that a gun case they bought from an online surplus retailer held a dozen M16-style rifles.




www.coffeeordie.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would have been a good citizen also..........


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would have been a good citizen also..........


They could have been stolen, or just an honest mistake by someone.
Either way, keeping them would have been serious federal time if caught.

I remember reading about a guy in England who found a pistol in his yard. He called the cops and they arrested him for posession of an un-licenced firearm. At least it sounds like the ATF understood what happened here and didn't give the people any grief.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

108 cases.
107 empty cases.
12 rifles in one case.
12 rifles total.

I too would have turned them in. Too much risk that the mistake would be found one day, and tracked down.
Up to 10 years and $250K per unregistered machine gun, and loss of all gun rights forever.
No thank you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wjv said:


> ........ At least it sounds like the ATF understood what happened here and didn't give the people any grief.


They still got a warrant and took all the empty cases as well. Not that having empty cases is illegal, but that's the ATF doing ATF chit. They probably won't see them back any time soon, even though a 3-year-old can figure out they're empty.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I think I might have been tempted to take one up to the range and dump a couple mags !


----------



## carlossmccomb (Aug 23, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> 108 cases.
> 107 empty cases.
> 12 rifles in one case.
> 12 rifles total.
> ...


You are right. If this will be found some day it will be big trouble.

link removed


----------

